# You can't take it with you...



## Canada Bob (Oct 11, 2012)

Greetings from Halifax, no not that one, the other one in Nova Scotia...

I'm being shipped to the UK on a 2 year {maybe more} contract, although my transfer expenses are being paid I can't take my iron with me so I'll have to replace my stuff once I get over there. I'm looking for something similar to the Body Solid cage that I have here and the Body Guard treadmill {for the cardio work out} seeing as I'm not as keen on rain as some of you Limeys seem to be  so I'd appreciate a nod in the right direction on where in the NW I can get some decent gear at decent prices.

I know there's some decent deals on eBay, then again seems there's some rogues on there too, I have a budget of around £1,500 to £2,000 I'm looking at spending about £1,000 on a cage/work station {maybe a new one}, I know you can get Body Solid over there so I might go with their product again, been really happy with the cage I have here, but I'd appreciate thoughts on what to look at and what to avoid.

As for the treadmill, I'm thinking that £500 should get me a decent second hand machine, if you have a machine that's given you good service let me know, the treadmill is my priority, the other stuff is "you get what you see" but it's a tougher call trying to pick out the best / most reliable machine for the money.

I've scanned the www looking for a decent place to buy from, shocked to find that you pay 20% VAT on what you buy, anyway, rough with the smooth aint it...

In my search I found a place in Colne, looks like they have a lot of stuff in, and the prices seem decent and probably negotiable ? if any of you have bought from them let me know how things went, customer service etc, here's the link for them...

http://www.homefitnessdirect.co.uk/default.aspx

Other than that, looks like you have a good site here, glad that I dropped on it, you can't beat local knowledge...

Thanks for your time and consideration.

Canada Bob.


----------

